# Difficult to Read Forum



## pgeobc (Mar 10, 2012)

I am visually impaired and the white background with the light type makes the forum difficult to read. Many forums have a choice in the user setting that allow changing the color scheme, but I find none here. Can that be done. Thanks.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2012)

*Pgeobe, Morning.... I will let someone know that is closer to smart than myself.....   Dave*


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 11, 2012)

One thing you can do is enlarge the forum on your screen by hitting Ctrl +  or  Ctrl - to reduce it back.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2012)

*Pops is a lot closer to smart than I am.......   Thanks Pops, I learned something today.... bride will love that tip....   Dave*


----------

